
‘Shell knew’: oil giant's 1991 film warned of climate change danger - anexprogrammer
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2017/feb/28/shell-knew-oil-giants-1991-film-warned-climate-change-danger
======
slitaz
There are those that knowingly misinform about climate change for financial or
ideological benefit and those that genuinly believe the misinformation.

